# Uses for expired carseats?



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

I know I can't use my old, expired baby bucket as a carseat for my new baby, but I'm wondering if there's anything else I can do with it? I just hate to think of all that plastic, etc. filling up the landfills.







I think I could use the cover on a new seat if it fits properly, and someone suggested I could recycle the straps to make a canvas bag or something. Any other ideas?
And what about the base? It's an old Britax that has the rigid LATCH thingies, if that makes a difference.....


----------



## Loralz (Feb 20, 2009)

You can donate it to people who do car seat classes and need demo car seats (http://www.seatcheck.org/)

or to this website.

http://www.babyearth.com/renew

If you decide to dispose of it at home, make sure to cut up the harness and take a sledge hammer or chainsaw to it, as otherwise people will pick it up and reuse it.


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

Oooh, thanks! Taht second link esp. is interesting. I wonder how much it would cost to ship this thing to Austin, TX? I'll ask my friend who is a carseat tech about the other option; first dibs and all....

Thanks!


----------



## geiamama (Feb 3, 2009)

If it's still a 'working' carseat but your children have outgrown it, consider donating it to a women's refuge. My friend donated hers when her youngest went into a booster seat and, according to the care workers, it is one of teh most useful donations you can make. Many of these women are coming from homes where they are trapped by fear and once they are in the refuge aren't able to gain their independance as their confidence grows as they can't afford to buy a carseat and so are again trapped within four walls - albeit more pleasant ones.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

As a women who has been in a shelter DONT doante old expired car seats. That is not helpful in the least. Our children are jut as needing, but we dont want/need your junk seats. Expired seats are not safe. I wouold not use one for my kids, would you? These moms have enough worries as it is.

If you want to help:
Donate YOUR time.
Donate Resources
BUY NEW SEATS

ETA: geiamama I see you say "working" That is different if they have not been in a crash, are not outdated and still have all needed items....


----------



## geiamama (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nevaehsmommy* 
As a women who has been in a shelter DONT doante old expired car seats. That is not helpful in the least. Our children are jut as needing, but we dont want/need your junk seats. Expired seats are not safe. I wouold not use one for my kids, would you? These moms have enough worries as it is.

If you want to help:
Donate YOUR time.
Donate Resources
BUY NEW SEATS

ETA: geiamama I see you say "working" That is different if they have not been in a crash, are not outdated and still have all needed items....

I too have been in a shelter through my first pregnancy until my DS was born, and though since I didn't drive I didn't require a carseat at the time, WORKING BUT OUTGROWN seats were gratefully received. Sorry if I misread the OP but when I was in the shelter I would never have called anything donated to me JUNK even if I wasn't able to actually use it. These complete strangers putting themselves out for me when they really didn't need to was not what I would describe as "not helpful in the least".


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

I know very off topic.

However it is "junk" if it will harm a child.

Outgrown and usable , donate away.


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geiamama* 
I too have been in a shelter through my first pregnancy until my DS was born, and though since I didn't drive I didn't require a carseat at the time, WORKING BUT OUTGROWN seats were gratefully received. Sorry if I misread the OP but when I was in the shelter I would never have called anything donated to me JUNK even if I wasn't able to actually use it. These complete strangers putting themselves out for me when they really didn't need to was not what I would describe as "not helpful in the least".

the OP was asking what to do with an expired car seat. she was trying to figure out what to do with something that would otherwise be garbage. giving it to a women's shelter would be akin to giving them expired food, or torn unwearable clothing.

OP, good for you for looking for a way to reuse the seat/parts!


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

What is the reason given a carseat becomes "junk" after so many years (and how many years is that exactly). Especially if you KNOW its never been in any accidents. What makes it suddenly unsafe? Seems questionable to me (like they just want to sell you more seats), and I'd like to find out more.

The infant seat we used on our baby originally came from my sisters inlaws, and my son was the 3rd to ride in it (her son was the 2nd) -no accidents, and I believe it was 5 or 6 years old at the time we used it, but now its probably more like 7 or 8 (and I figured a future baby may use it). What makes it automatically garbage when its as good as the day we got it?


----------



## Bird Girl (Mar 12, 2007)

I used my expired car seat in the stroller--it may not be safe in a car accident, but it's perfectly cromulent as part of a travel system. I also used it in the house as a rocker/baby seat. He liked the bouncer, but if I wanted something in the bathroom while I was bathing my daughter, I could bring in the baby bucket.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Plastic breaks down over time, even though you cant see it - it can look perfect, but fail in a crash.
Technology changes over time, seats get safer and safer, so newer ones are better that way as well.

Watch this: 




Carseats are only designed to last a set amount of time, (generally 5-6 years depending on brand).

It might just be fine, but I wouldnt have my child be a crash test dummy to find out. A carseat is one of the most important baby things to have, it can save your childs life, so why not spring for a new one? People who cant afford one can get free or low cost ones from carseat events, so there is no reason to use an old one that might not work right.

ETA: op - we had 9 expired carseats in our playroom, my ds loved them to put his toys in, sit in, rock in, use as chairs at the little coffee table etc. I took the straps out of most of them, and supervised him in the one I left the straps on. I also used them for demonstrations (Im a tech). Im looking for more for my house now that we've moved!


----------



## ckberkey (Jan 7, 2006)

I am no expert, but I know that plastic weakens with age. I think that is the big deal with retiring a carseat after six years. We were rearended by a semi truck a couple years ago and that really ingrained in me how important carseat safety is. They are just a restraint until you need them to withstand some serious force and keep your kiddo from flying out the window. In the future, I will be sure to donate my nonexpired seats to shelters... great idea!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Most brands of car seats expire in 6 years, but some have a 5 or 8 year lifespan. The seat will have a date-of-manufacture on it, so you can tell exactly how old it is and when it needs to be destroyed. Expiration dates are NOT just a scam to get more money out of you. Over time, the plastics and webbing that make up the seat degrade.


----------



## Whistler (Jan 30, 2009)

If you're so inclined, old bucket seats make nice dolly beds.


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

We have two outdated (but in excellent condition) bucket seats in the infant room of my daycare center. Our babies who have reflux and need to stay propped up sleep in them.

And I agree that they are great toys if you remove the straps (strangulation hazard) first!


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leighi123* 

Watch this: 





Thanks for the link, from that page I found another one on the side that I found even more helpful:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC5if...eature=related

It explained a little about how the technology changed (3 vs 5 pt harness) as well as another improvement in the harness. That seat on the right brings back memories from when I used to watch my nephews 10+ yrs ago.

I would never have guessed the plastic breaks down in age and might malfunction or something of that nature. Ok now I'm getting worried about the drivers seat (MY seat lol) in my car which came from a junkyard lol I have no idea if its been in an accident, all I know is where it came from (previous owner told me since its of a different color) Ok now Im thinking I neeed to buy mySELF a new seat lol Do they have an expiration as well? Now, I'm starting to wonder about all the regular seatbelts and seats in vehicles... this must mean, either they will also malfunction if in an accident (a LOT of people drive vehicles more than 10 years old) OR they somehow have a longer life than the baby car seats. Why is this? Are they made with special plastic and why can't they make baby seats that last as long as the vehicles they are designed to be driven in? Now Im curious about this.

After he outgrew the infant seat given to us (he was born 10+ lbs so that didn't take too long!) we did splurge on a new Britax (60 lb limit), we figured it would be the only carseat he'd ever need but now I fear its going to expire before he reaches the limit lol I guess I may as well rule out using it for any future kids since by the time he outgrows it, it will probably be expired anyway!


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

supposedly graco seats are recyclable, but of course I can't find the info about it now and am going to bed so I don't want to spend anymore time on it tonight...


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmum35* 
? Now, I'm starting to wonder about all the regular seatbelts and seats in vehicles... this must mean, either they will also malfunction if in an accident (a LOT of people drive vehicles more than 10 years old) OR they somehow have a longer life than the baby car seats. Why is this? Are they made with special plastic and why can't they make baby seats that last as long as the vehicles they are designed to be driven in? Now Im curious about this.

Seat belts are mounted to the metal body of the car not to the car's seats. The webbing can be weakened from being in accidents and over time. I think that we don't call for replacing seatbelts on older cars because the wear is visible? Unlike the plastic of carseats that might have hairline cracks inside the plastic?

If you're worried, you can get new seatbelts installed.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

we use ours for the occasional nap, meal, doll bed, movie chair, balancing device, step stool, place to put baby while I'm in the shower, stuffed animal 'hideout' and toybox









I wouldn't use an expired carseat in a moving vehicle but I gladly use them for many other purposes.. we gave some old ones away at a garage sale once, but removed the straps first and put on a warning that it was old and should not be used in a car. I'm sure it could be given away responsibly if you don't want it..


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks ya'll. These are all good ideas.
And maybe someday the PTB will realize that we need good recycling programs for these things so we don't have to feel bad about "wasting" them. Or trade-ins, ya know?!


----------

